# Sinamics S120 CU320-2 PN Verbindungsaufbau nicht möglich wegen Ist-Zusand ungleich Soll-Zustand



## asci25 (6 Dezember 2021)

Maschinenstillstand, wegen Sinamics Fehler Reglerbaugruppe und Netzteil (Angeblich Überspannung DC-Link laut LED-Diagnose am Netzteil). Netzspannung passt aber und der Motor dreht gar nicht und bremst desswegen auch nicht, was zu Überspannungen führen könnte.

Ich habe eine theoretisch aufbaubare Verbindung zu dem Sinamics S120 Antriebsregler via VPN. Reglerbaugruppe 6SL3040-1MA01-0AA0.




Jedoch beim Versuch die Software aus dem Gerät zu laden geschieht das:







Das Problem: Die Maschine wurde zwischen 2018 und 2019 in Betrieb genommen. Inzwischen sind alle Programmierer weg. Ich helfe als Freiberufler aus.
Die passende SPS-Software habe ich (TwinCAT). Jedoch für den Sinamics-Umrichter findet niemand zugehörige Projektierungsdaten.

Ich wollte wenigstens mal den Diagnosepuffer auslesen. Jedoch weiß ich die Firmwareversion nicht und der Maschinebediener vor Ort kann die auch nicht identifizieren. Gut, was sollst, es gibt ja nur 5 auswählbare Versionen. Also habe ich alle durchprobiert (Reglerbaugruppe angelegt, IP-Adresse an X127 eingestellt, Routeradresse aktiviert), immer mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Im TwinCAT-Systemmanager wird die Firmware-Version 4.7 erwähnt. Im TIA-Portal lässt sich aber für diesen Regler nur ab Version 4.8 auswählen. Ein TIA-Portal Downgrade von V16 auf V15.1 hat auch keine Änderungen gebracht. Und über die Support Packages finde ich auch keine passenden Optionen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, warum die "Erkennung Gerätekonfiguration" und "Laden aus Gerät" nicht funktionieren. Ich meine, was soll die Meldung, dass sich Off- und Onlineprojektierung unterscheiden? Darum will ich das ja per Rücklesen abgleichen. Und warum kann mir das TIA-Portal beim Scan nicht die passende FW-Version anzeigen, wenn die wichtig ist? Naja, das war jetzt vielleicht etwas zu viel verlangt. Ironie Off.

Oder gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit an die Diagnose zu kommen? Natürlich wäre eine Sicherung der ganzen Projektierung auch wünschenswert.


----------



## zako (6 Dezember 2021)

... dann würde ich erstmal den STARTER installieren. Beim Online gehen wird Dir dann die Firmware angezeigt und Du kannst aufs PG hochladen.


----------



## ChristophD (7 Dezember 2021)

oder einfach erreichbare teilnehmer starten und dann Online&Diagnose des S120 aufrufen.
Ganz ohne Gerät im projekt


----------



## asci25 (7 Dezember 2021)

Das mit den "erreichbaren Teilnehmern" war auch eine meiner Lösungsversuche. Das funktioniert scheinbar im VPN nicht. Zumindest habe ich keine Möglichkeit einen Router zu definieren. Der Versuch das TAP-Netzwerk zu "vernetzen" brachte auch keinen Erfolg. Sobald das "Netz" keinen Teilnehmer mehr hatte, gab es auch keine Routereinstellung mehr.

Ich werde mich jetzt mit "Starter" beschäftigen. Da bin ich auch schon wieder auf einige Hürden gestoßen.


----------



## ChristophD (7 Dezember 2021)

ok VPN kann keine erreichbaren Teilnehmer.
Wass passiert wenn du statt laden oder Upload einfach nur versuchst online zu gehen mit dem angelegten gerät, eventuell geht dann dort Online&Diagnose


----------



## asci25 (7 Dezember 2021)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Wass passiert wenn du statt laden oder Upload einfach nur versuchst online zu gehen mit dem angelegten gerät, eventuell geht dann dort Online&Diagnose


Die Verbindung wird getrennt mit den oben beschriebenen Fehlern.


----------



## ChristophD (7 Dezember 2021)

ich sehe nur die meldungen vom "Laden von Gerät"


----------



## asci25 (7 Dezember 2021)

Es sind die gleichen. Ich wollte nur den Beitrag nicht mit überflüssigen Screenshots überfluten.


----------



## asci25 (7 Dezember 2021)

Starter war die Lösung.


----------



## Michitronik (15 Dezember 2021)

FYI


asci25 schrieb:


> Das mit den "erreichbaren Teilnehmern" war auch eine meiner Lösungsversuche. Das funktioniert scheinbar im VPN nicht. ...


Die VPN Verbindung muss für die "erreichbare Teilnehmer" Funktionen Layer 2 unterstützen.


----------

